# Gipiemme Grecal Parade Wheels?



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

I saw a few pairs of these wheels on Ebay, and I am thinking of being my own Santa and buying a pair. However, I've found very little information on this wheelset.

Can anyone provide some feedback?

Thank you.


----------



## Master Killer (Nov 1, 2005)

They're decent wheels, not too light but roll very smoothly. I liked them but with only 16 spokes, they needed to be trued more often. As far as looks are concerned, they are super bling bling without spending $$$$. Some of the nicest bike pictures I've seen have been with the black version of the Grecal Parades. I converted mine from a Shimano rear to Campy 10 rear. The aero benefits are slight, they ride semi-stiff but won't beat you up but I wouldn't call them comfortable. My CXP 23 with 32 butted spokes rides much nicer and are lighter but I still think that Grecals roll faster. May be the nicest looking rims out there.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

*don't get them if you are over 150*



foggypeake said:


> I saw a few pairs of these wheels on Ebay, and I am thinking of being my own Santa and buying a pair. However, I've found very little information on this wheelset.
> 
> Can anyone provide some feedback?
> 
> Thank you.


I had a set that came on a cannondale and you cannot keep the spokes tight if you are over 150. They do look cool and spin up pretty quick but I couldn't handle getting spokes tightened every week. The neuvation wheels are a much better choice in that price/weight range.


----------



## John Andrews (Jul 29, 2008)

They now seem to be standard with the Kuota KHARMA so repalcing the Fulcrum which has some bad reviews on this site.

So if I am 165- 190 lbs what clincher wheels best for racing TT / Criteriums ?


----------

